# Databases > Data Warehousing - interview on Informatica with Wipro...interview questions please

## chakri_kc

hi people,
i  have got interview with wipro on INformatica tool ( ETL -datawarehousing)this saturday i.e. 28-04-07, i need help with my interview , can any one suggest me about the most common interview questions of Wipro (level 5) standards. suggestions wud be greatly appreciated , awaiting for your response.

----------


## balaji.chandraa

hi,
Difference b/w connected n un-connected look-up,power cener n powermart,    olap n oltp r faqz

----------


## hari.bablu

during the transformation if it involve in data flow of *mapping*,it is connected lookup.

if it doesn"t involve in the data flow lf mapping ,it is called un connected  look _up

----------


## DILLIPmohanty

thnx,i want to know all types of interview question

----------


## DK_Reddy

I am an X eployee to WIPRO, here some of frequently asked questions by WIPRO.
Q 1) Difference between informatic 7.1 and informatica 8.1?
Q 2) SCD types and Usage?
Q 3) Newly added transformations in informatica powercenter 8.1.1?
Q 4) The difference between oracle Sequence Generator and Informatica Sequence Generator? which is faster in performence at individually and together? Which one is better in informatica?
Q 5) What are the Tracking levels in informatica transformations? Which one is efficient and which one faster, and which one is best in informatica powercenter 8.1/8.5
Dkrsri.reddy@gmail.com

----------


## karthikems

hi friend am new for the informatica and also for this forum. Could you guide me and how can i study the informatica. would you suggest some of the books and material if you are having means please share it m. Its needfull help full for me.

Thanks 

karthik

[email]karthikems@gmail.com[/ema

----------


## arvnja

You don't need to prepare much as no one in Wipro is Informatica expert.

----------

